# African Dwarf Frog eggs!



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So when I turned the light on I found some eggs. I put them in the container where the betta fish come i from petco. I currently don't have anywhere else to put them UNLESS I move them into this breeder net I have that has a couple of shrimp in that have eggs themselves. I have this small breeder box that I can try and put in the tank. It will be a tight squeeze cause of where I have the tank itself. Should I do that? Or if you have any ideas yourself please let me know. This is the first time I've had ADF eggs.


----------

